# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Hỏi về tính step per trong Mach3 motor tuning

## anhthai20121991

tình hình là em driver vexta UDK5128N + pk599H-NACM (0.72 độ/step) và vitme bước 10
zậy thì set stepper trong mach3 là bao nhiêu ạ?driver e đang để chế độ half 
Thank nhiều !

----------


## CKD

Haft tức 1000ppr. Vitme bước 10.
Vậy step per là 100. Quá good cho hệ thống.

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## anhthai20121991

thank a nha.cho e hỏi thêm nữa.sao em jog nó chạy nhích nhích không ak.phải rờ tay vào trục mới biết nó chạy.
cần set gì nữa không a

----------


## CKD

Bạn bấn thử tổ hợp *Ctrl + J* xem sao.

----------


## anhthai20121991

cái đó e chỉnh 1.0 luôn.do cái thắng từ của step bị gì đó.cấp nguồn cho nó(ko cấp cho driver mà vẫn không xoay đc trục.hjx.không biết bị gì nữa

----------


## thuhanoi

> cái đó e chỉnh 1.0 luôn.do cái thắng từ của step bị gì đó.cấp nguồn cho nó(ko cấp cho driver mà vẫn không xoay đc trục.hjx.không biết bị gì nữa


Xử cái thắng từ trước tiên, cấp điện DC vào 2 dây thắng và xoay cốt nhẹ nhàng mới được thực hiện các bước tiếp theo. Nếu không được thì tạm thời tháo bỏ thắng từ ra ngoài đã nhé

----------

anhthai20121991

----------


## anhthai20121991

hj.để e tháo thắng luôn thử đc ko

----------


## anhthai20121991

ốc vít bị sắt ăn hết mở không ra.sao cấp nguồn zô thắng kêu tạch.mà sao vẫn ko xoay đc trục mấy a nhỉ

----------


## anhthai20121991

hihi.tình hình là em nó bị kẹt trục

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, step mà ốc vít bị rỉ ---> bị ẩm, nước vô rồi, kiếm cái khác đi được rồi đó

----------


## anhthai20121991

hi.chỉ chị rỉ đầu ốc thôi anh.giờ ok rồi.hi

----------

